# Black Panther spotted in Hart Co.



## Maddbass (Jan 5, 2009)

Is this the same black panthers that ya'll been seeing. Kinda makes me scared..........


----------



## GatorCason (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats funny I don't care who you are


----------



## BuckinFish (Jan 5, 2009)

must have walked through some wet paint


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2009)

I have the same problem with these panthers.


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 6, 2009)

that one looks to be a piebald!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 6, 2009)

I wouldn't set foot on that property.


----------



## youngke-from-h'ville (Jan 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 6, 2009)

that last pic looks like my cat that my baby brother put in the toleit


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 6, 2009)

Keep lauging it up. They are here, they are real. Used to live in Candler County and saw one down there on more than one occasion. I know 2 folks around here that have seen one, more than once. Laugh and make fun, but the jokes gonna be on you.


----------



## buckstoper (Jan 6, 2009)

i actually believe it , i was in a club on 29north around 20 minutes out  of hart county in anderson sc . we were all the time seeing tracks & the panthers one was shot 2 years ago . since then it's like they have doubled ... and as a matter of fact back in march of last year scdnr had bounties out on panthers for killing livestock ... catching the one on cammera in hart county doesnt really suprise me it's only 20 miles away ....


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 6, 2009)

i live in candler county ive seen one there


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 6, 2009)

That aint the one I have here..Here it is.


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 6, 2009)

The one I saw in Candler was as big as a full grown Lab dog and had a 2.5 to 3 foot tail. And thats the size that has been described by some friends in Madison County. all 3 pics on here look like house cats. I'm certainly not trying to be disrespectful of anyone on here, but seeing is believing. I didn't believe it the first time I saw it. Folks told me I was crazy, some of you may do the same thing, but I know what I saw and it was HUGE. No way to misstake it for a house cat!!


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Jan 6, 2009)

All Joking aside.  My grandfather told us stories about black panthers in north ga.  Several were killed back in those days.


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 6, 2009)

the one i saw waset black


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 7, 2009)

well buddy what your dealin with here is a fullblooded feline house cat gone wild. you will know a panther when ya see one cause the tail is about 4 ft long. i know they are here in ga. though one killed one of my hog dogs and it wasnt pretty. the noise they make is godawful too, talkin bout makin the hair on the back of your neck stand up.


----------



## youngke-from-h'ville (Jan 7, 2009)

I am from south GA and I have seen one before with two of my hunting buddies. It came across a paved road and only touched the yellow line. It wasnt black, dark brown.


----------



## Backstrap Brad (Jan 9, 2009)

thats one small panther.  He seems to be looking for a mouse.


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 9, 2009)

What are we going to do?? Man eating coyotes and now Black Panthers!!  The DNR needs to do something Immediately!!!  Maybe Obama can help us!!!


----------



## money-dog (Jan 9, 2009)

Obama and black panther should never be mentioned together


----------



## killNgrill (Jan 11, 2009)

money-dog said:


> Obama and black panther should never be mentioned together



x2.....


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Dec 28, 2009)

yea they sound like a woman screaming!


----------



## pigpen1 (Dec 28, 2009)

jeremyoo7 said:


> All Joking aside.  My grandfather told us stories about black panthers in north ga.  Several were killed back in those days.



 I think those were killed during the  civil rights marches.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 28, 2009)

Them thangs scare me to death...I hunt Hart county, dont know if I will go back now.Thought I heared a black panther scream one time...turned out it was my mother N law.


----------



## beastman (Dec 28, 2009)

shoot, that first ones piebald.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 1, 2010)

jeremyoo7 said:


> All Joking aside.  My grandfather told us stories about black panthers in north ga.  Several were killed back in those days.



There has never been a single verified killing of a melanistic phase cougar, mountain lion, panther or whatever you wanna call it anywhere in the western hemisphere, there was a dark brown one killed down in south america back in the early 1900s but it wasn't black.  There are black JAGUARS but not cougars, there hasn't been a jaguar in Georgia (outside of a pet or in a zoo) in recorded history.  There was a time that  Florida had bounties on them and I have read some of the old records of the bounties paid, alot of bounties were paid, but not one was paid for a black one, further more very few litters are born that aren't collared, and studied to death in florida and there ain't never been a black one seen there, and it is the biggest population of cougars/panthers east of the mississippi. They are not protected in Texas and it is open season on them there, guess what, of all the panthers killed there, not a single black one, and they hunt with hounds out there, same as in all western states that allow hunting them, no black ones.  For those who say someone told them they used to be killed, show me a photo, show me a record where the bounty was paid on it, show me anything other than some one told you back in the day.... Oh yeah, the Creeks, Cherokees and Seminoles don't have stories or clans were black panthers were totems, and there are clans that deal with just about any animal and some mythical animals, why would no north american indians not have them in their stories or clan lineages if they in fact existed? I mean their attributes would make them ripe for clan totems.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 1, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> There has never been a single verified killing of a melanistic phase cougar, mountain lion, panther or whatever you wanna call it anywhere in the western hemisphere, there was a dark brown one killed down in south america back in the early 1900s but it wasn't black.  There are black JAGUARS but not cougars, there hasn't been a jaguar in Georgia (outside of a pet or in a zoo) in recorded history.  There was a time that  Florida had bounties on them and I have read some of the old records of the bounties paid, alot of bounties were paid, but not one was paid for a black one, further more very few litters are born that aren't collared, and studied to death in florida and there ain't never been a black one seen there, and it is the biggest population of cougars/panthers east of the mississippi. They are not protected in Texas and it is open season on them there, guess what, of all the panthers killed there, not a single black one, and they hunt with hounds out there, same as in all western states that allow hunting them, no black ones.  For those who say someone told them they used to be killed, show me a photo, show me a record where the bounty was paid on it, show me anything other than some one told you back in the day.... Oh yeah, the Creeks, Cherokees and Seminoles don't have stories or clans were black panthers were totems, and there are clans that deal with just about any animal and some mythical animals, why would no north american indians not have them in their stories or clan lineages if they in fact existed? I mean their attributes would make them ripe for clan totems.



Indians did not keep exotic pets! Thread killer!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 1, 2010)

what ur dealing with here is a full blooded house cat


----------



## drewpatt (Jan 1, 2010)

*Panther?*

Everyone knows the real panthers hang out in bigfoots cave


----------



## gsubo (Jan 1, 2010)

Im more worried about the alien trying to turn your camera off


----------



## moonrunner (Jan 1, 2010)

For all of you non-believers, saw one not 20 feet away in Marion county Ga, back around 1966, may be extinct now, but know that they did exist.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ya'll keep showing pics of those whitefooted panthers I aint going huntin anymore!!!


----------



## irocz2u (Jan 2, 2010)

toypanther  are  a  rare  breed  dont  shoot  them   lol


----------



## droptine22 (Jan 2, 2010)

i have saw two big cats! but they was brown with long tails


----------



## droptine22 (Jan 2, 2010)

gunslinger07 said:


> I have a friend who swears he saw a mtn lion up here in the N. GA mountains


i live in south GA


----------



## meateater (Jan 4, 2010)

I heard of a "big black cat" but that was in a Jim Croce song.


----------



## fwhitaker (Jan 8, 2010)

To stir the pot one more time!

Actually there have been a set of cougars born in Florida(August 2009) in captivity with a grey coat as kittens, and scientists are waiting to see what their coats do.  So these could be our first Melanistic cougars or "Panthers".

also a suposed black cougar trail cam
http://www.michigancougar.com/vandenbergblackcougar.jpg

you decide???


----------



## Parker (Jan 8, 2010)

fwhitaker said:


> To stir the pot one more time!
> 
> Actually there have been a set of cougars born in Florida(August 2009) in captivity with a grey coat as kittens, and scientists are waiting to see what their coats do.  So these could be our first Melanistic cougars or "Panthers".
> [/url]



Happen to have a link to that story and picture?  I'm interested to take  a look at the little buggers.

Parker


----------



## gacracker67 (Jan 8, 2010)

radams1228 said:


> Keep lauging it up. They are here, they are real. Used to live in Candler County and saw one down there on more than one occasion. I know 2 folks around here that have seen one, more than once. Laugh and make fun, but the jokes gonna be on you.



Here is proof .

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2107&cid=158


----------



## snookman (Jan 8, 2010)

fwhitaker said:


> To stir the pot one more time!
> 
> Actually there have been a set of cougars born in Florida(August 2009) in captivity with a grey coat as kittens, and scientists are waiting to see what their coats do.  So these could be our first Melanistic cougars or "Panthers".
> 
> ...



Kinda looks like a German Shepherd to  me.


----------



## Moose Master (Jan 8, 2010)

I saw a velociraptor tear apart a cougar in Hancock county. Scariest thing I ever saw.


----------



## lt kennels (Jan 8, 2010)

*panthers*



radams1228 said:


> Keep lauging it up. They are here, they are real. Used to live in Candler County and saw one down there on more than one occasion. I know 2 folks around here that have seen one, more than once. Laugh and make fun, but the jokes gonna be on you.


I seen one in jasper county ga. when I was a boy deer hunting a swamp it was something ill never forget it was sceaming like a hurt woman I ran over the hill to see if it was a woman and it was a black panther it scared me as much as I  scared it . It was about three feet tall and about four foot long. It was no over grown house cat boys ! I belive what you want too , no one belived me until I was 30 I got remarried and my wife hit one with a car in jones county ga. just across the line man finally someone  belived me the only two I have seen but still here them once in a while in the same swamp!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 8, 2010)

gacracker67 said:


> Here is proof .
> 
> http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2107&cid=158



Proof of what? That was a real panther, wearing tawny tan real-panther colors;  it was definitely not black. There are photos of that one, it looked just like any other mountain lion/panther/puma. There are plenty of mountain lions/panthers/pumas confirmed in the east, but not a single one in recorded history has ever been black.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 8, 2010)

buckstoper said:


> i actually believe it , i was in a club on 29north around 20 minutes out  of hart county in anderson sc . we were all the time seeing tracks & the panthers one was shot 2 years ago . since then it's like they have doubled ... and as a matter of fact back in march of last year scdnr had bounties out on panthers for killing livestock ... catching the one on cammera in hart county doesnt really suprise me it's only 20 miles away ....



The only bounty in Carolina on a panther would be in Charlotte

You got any credible links to back that claim?


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jan 8, 2010)

Moose Master said:


> I saw a velociraptor tear apart a cougar in Hancock county. Scariest thing I ever saw.



And that VERY reason is why I bought that slightly used Glock in Swap and Sell for $1,950....a side arm can come in handy in a scrap with a velociraptor. Thanks for the heads up buddy!


----------



## depthsoftheC (Jan 8, 2010)

radams1228 said:


> Keep lauging it up. They are here, they are real. Used to live in Candler County and saw one down there on more than one occasion. I know 2 folks around here that have seen one, more than once. Laugh and make fun, but the jokes gonna be on you.



they definetly are here in candler county. had a momma and two babies on the land i hunt a few years back. they weren't black but i have seen a black one in the twin city area when i was younger


----------



## Wide Earp (Jan 9, 2010)

what bothers me, beside the fact that some missed the whole idea of this thread is that somebody may shoot one of those and I know for a fact that all pictured are bigfoot's attack cat guard to keep the chuppacabra away so he can sleep


----------



## fwhitaker (Jan 9, 2010)

here is the link to the cougar kittens being born with grey coats

http://www.michigancougar.com/black.htm


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 9, 2010)

They are probably the ones that escaped the New Orleans zoo during Katrina.


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 12, 2010)

My Blues treed one!


----------



## whchunter (Jan 12, 2010)

*Tiger*

I thought someone had saw a Cheater (aka Tiger Woods) and thought he was a black panther.


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Jan 14, 2010)

radams1228 said:


> The one I saw in Candler was as big as a full grown Lab dog and had a 2.5 to 3 foot tail. And thats the size that has been described by some friends in Madison County. all 3 pics on here look like house cats. I'm certainly not trying to be disrespectful of anyone on here, but seeing is believing. I didn't believe it the first time I saw it. Folks told me I was crazy, some of you may do the same thing, but I know what I saw and it was HUGE. No way to misstake it for a house cat!!



We live in Madison County and my dad saw one in the city limits of Colbert a year and a half ago. I have seen a mountain lion (tawny) in Danielsville twice, once during the '08 deer season and once during this past archery season (20 yards from me). My other half saw one at the beginning of deer season in '08 and I laughed at him and said that I have been living here my whole life and we don't have those here. I sure believe him know. The first time I saw it was a couple of days before deer season ended in '08. We heard one scream in November '09 also. I was told that it was probably passing through the first time I saw it. Well I don't believe that now. Everytime we saw it there was only a couple of hundred yards between each spot that it was seen and heard all times. I believe it is the same cat. I saw several bobcats this past deer season and one walked out on the trail that I was on and came within 7 yards of me and it would have took several bobcats to add up to the weight and size of this cougar. They are here and aren't going anywhere.


----------



## redneck inc (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOHFT9RUW3I

check out this video. you will be amazed.....It looks like one to me but then again I have had only 2 cups of coffee.


----------



## timgarside (Jan 16, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> There has never been a single verified killing of a melanistic phase cougar, mountain lion, panther or whatever you wanna call it anywhere in the western hemisphere, there was a dark brown one killed down in south america back in the early 1900s but it wasn't black.  There are black JAGUARS but not cougars, there hasn't been a jaguar in Georgia (outside of a pet or in a zoo) in recorded history.  There was a time that  Florida had bounties on them and I have read some of the old records of the bounties paid, alot of bounties were paid, but not one was paid for a black one, further more very few litters are born that aren't collared, and studied to death in florida and there ain't never been a black one seen there, and it is the biggest population of cougars/panthers east of the mississippi. They are not protected in Texas and it is open season on them there, guess what, of all the panthers killed there, not a single black one, and they hunt with hounds out there, same as in all western states that allow hunting them, no black ones.  For those who say someone told them they used to be killed, show me a photo, show me a record where the bounty was paid on it, show me anything other than some one told you back in the day.... Oh yeah, the Creeks, Cherokees and Seminoles don't have stories or clans were black panthers were totems, and there are clans that deal with just about any animal and some mythical animals, why would no north american indians not have them in their stories or clan lineages if they in fact existed? I mean their attributes would make them ripe for clan totems.


What makes a black leopard, black jaguar or black puma a black panther is a gene mutation. In leopards, the gene is a recessive one, whereas in jaguars, it is dominant. The gene causes an excess of black pigmentation called melanin, which colors the fur completely black. Interestingly, the black panther still has all of the typical markings of a non-melanistic cat, but they are obscured by the black. in other words the typical cat which we know to be brown here in georgia though rare in itself could actually carry the mutated gene which would allow it to be black. I doubt that anyone has ever seen a true wild black puma but it is not impossible. Every reliable story I have read about largee cat sightings are always refering to a brown colored cat. I love that a thread that was started as a joke has gotten so much exposure.


----------



## timgarside (Jan 16, 2010)

whchunter said:


> I thought someone had saw a Cheater (aka Tiger Woods) and thought he was a black panther.


HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't need proof from anybody. Know for a fact what I saw with my own eyes in Mitchell Co about 10 years ago. Coulda killed it cause I had it in my scope on the edge of a field but knew it could lead to issues I didn't wanna fool with.This cat was black about 40 lbs with a 3-4 foot tail. Sure wasn't any house cat.They "are" out there....


----------



## bone crusher 3 (Jan 27, 2010)

hahahahahaha!


----------

